
Critics of Peer Review Ask How ‘Race Science’ Still Manages to Slip Through - LeanCas
https://sinapticas.com/2019/09/27/critics-of-peer-review-ask-how-race-science-still-manages-to-slip-through/
======
deogeo
> Many experts consider biological notions of race to be largely debunked

Apply principal component analysis to human DNA, and not only does race pop
out, it even coincides with the 'socially constructed' categories [1,2,3]. A
2004 review of anthropologists by Leonard Lieberman found 31% in the US
recognize biological race, and 43% in Europe [4]. A 2009 survey of physical
anthropologists in Europe by Katarzyna Kaszycka found that 51% (N=123)
recognize biological race - 33% in Western Europe, and 70% in Eastern Europe
[5].

Why is this article trying to lie to me?

[1]
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Principal_compon...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Principal_component_analysis_of_human_genetic_diversity)

[2] [https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Individual-
level_hum...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Individual-
level_human_population_structure2.png)

[3]
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:3D_PCA_plot_of_Xavan...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:3D_PCA_plot_of_Xavante.png)

[4] [https://hrcak.srce.hr/file/](https://hrcak.srce.hr/file/)

[5] [http://sci-hub.tw/10.1111/j.1548-1433.2009.01076.x](http://sci-
hub.tw/10.1111/j.1548-1433.2009.01076.x)

